# logiciel pour creation menu



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

je demande ici au bar parce que c'est pas pour mac mais pour le pc de bioman :

 il a pinnacle studio dv 9 upgrade , le meilleur de ce logiciel est que il faut payer encore et toujours pour avoir de supplements

ce qu'il voudrait c'est un logiciel gratuit pour creer des menus compatible avec pinnacle : vous en connaissez ?


merci


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Mai 2005)

Google donne ça pour recherche "Pinnacle" :







  :mouais:   ... Roberta, t'es sur qu'il ne te cache rien bioman ??    :rateau:


----------



## N°6 (13 Mai 2005)

Tes menus, c'est pour un repas de communion ? Un anniversaire ?

 

 :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

plutot :

film , chapitres , bonus , ect ect  
avec pleins de boutons pour "faciliter" la navigation


----------

